# 2001 Power Seats



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

The power seat toggles for the fore and aft, up and down, movement of the seat on my 2001 LE are not working properly. The passenger seat does not work at all and the drivers seat only goes up and down (adjustments for the backs work fine). I can not find the fuse for this, does anyone know where it is or is it combined with another circuit? The fact the the drivers seat partially works concerns me...thinking that it may be the toggles themselves that have gone bad.

Has anyone had a problem with these?

Gary


----------



## jarhead1 (May 18, 2005)

*me too*

hello Gary , let me know if you find a fix, my passenger side wont go up/down , it does go front /back.. thanks.


GWFL said:


> The power seat toggles for the fore and aft, up and down, movement of the seat on my 2001 LE are not working properly. The passenger seat does not work at all and the drivers seat only goes up and down (adjustments for the backs work fine). I can not find the fuse for this, does anyone know where it is or is it combined with another circuit? The fact the the drivers seat partially works concerns me...thinking that it may be the toggles themselves that have gone bad.
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with these?
> 
> Gary


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

Hey guys....I work for a Nissan dealership and just came across a bulletin which might pertain to your troubles. I can't remember what exactly it was all about but I know part of it dealt with the seat not moving in one direction but still able to move in another. I'll check on it tomorrow (if I remember) and get back to. PM me if you havent heard back fom me in a few days. I think Nissan came out with a repair kit of some sort so you didn't end of replacing the whole unit but only affected parts. I'll check.......laytah


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

I found the service bulletin....applies to 01-04 Pathfinders with ADP only. If confirmed that the drivers seat does not move forward or backward a seat slide motor Kit is needed instead of replacing the entire seat adjuster assembly. Bulletin# is NTB00-095a. Not sure if this is going to apply to you or not.



GWFL said:


> The power seat toggles for the fore and aft, up and down, movement of the seat on my 2001 LE are not working properly. The passenger seat does not work at all and the drivers seat only goes up and down (adjustments for the backs work fine). I can not find the fuse for this, does anyone know where it is or is it combined with another circuit? The fact the the drivers seat partially works concerns me...thinking that it may be the toggles themselves that have gone bad.
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with these?
> 
> Gary


----------



## dhmitchell (Sep 1, 2005)

My 01 driver's seat stopped moving fwd/back. I took it all apart and there was a plastic gear way in the innards that had broken (I suspect maybe I had tried to back up the seat with an obsticle in the way, or maybe it was just wear and tear.) Naturally you can't buy this gear by itself. I've talked to the local dealer and also courtesynissan and it appears you have to purchase the entire seat base assembly..$850 for the drivers side, $650 for the passenger side. I've had one person tell me they were able to get just the motor and gearing asssembly for $200, but the dealers I talked to can't find that part. 

Anyway, I took apart the passenger seat too (really, I don't have that much time on my hands) and swapped gears with the drivers side so at least it would move. Then I got to thinking about how much I didn't like waiting for the silly motor to move the seat anyway and bought a replacement manual seat base for the passenger side instead, as well as new trim to fit it, for about $250. I've got the new manual seat base installed (and Love it) but still waiting on the new trim.


----------



## jarhead1 (May 18, 2005)

*could be a host of things*

Gary check for obstructions in the rails...coins,pens etc also see if you can hear or feel the motor working, did you disconnect the plugs under the seat and spray em with some contact cleaner ?...also make sure though that you dont disconnect any Yellow plugs ? as these might go to the airbags...but don't limit yourself to just th :loser: ese posts as other cars have the same seat problems(nissans)QUOTE=GWFL]The power seat toggles for the fore and aft, up and down, movement of the seat on my 2001 LE are not working properly. The passenger seat does not work at all and the drivers seat only goes up and down (adjustments for the backs work fine). I can not find the fuse for this, does anyone know where it is or is it combined with another circuit? The fact the the drivers seat partially works concerns me...thinking that it may be the toggles themselves that have gone bad.

Has anyone had a problem with these?

Gary[/QUOTE]


----------



## iBleedGarnet (Jan 11, 2006)

Guys, I've got a two-day old '01 LE, and I've got the same problem with the driver's seat. What am I to do? 

Any options other than going thru the dealer to get fixed?

Also, how do I disable the memory seats so it won't keep trying to move the seat forward and/or back?

And for future reference, how do I set the memory seats once I get this darn thing fixed? Thanks.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

My 2001 PF LE lost the up and down feature in the seat bottom. I took apart the motor that moved the seat up and down.. took out the brushes that supply power to the rotor of the motor. swaped them from left to right, cleanded the rotor contacts with electric parts cleaner.. then, it works fine now.. luckly my gears are still fine..


----------



## dhmitchell (Sep 1, 2005)

There's a switch on the lower left of the dash that says Auto or Cancel and has a picture of a seat on it. Move it to Cancel to disable the seat automagically moving.

We bought my wife a new Subaru and the seats move about 1/3 slower than the pathy does, which I didn't think was possible. It's pretty annoying to change drivers in it.

I believe the sequence to set the memory, is to move the seat where you want it, and then press the set button followed by the which ever button you want to set (1 or 2). I think it's supposed to flash when set.

First thing to do is check for obstructions (pennys, etc) like jarhead said. Other option is to take it apart and see if you can find anything wrong (disconnect the battery first so that you don't upset the airbag systems). I understand that this motor assembly CAN be found for $200 but is not a normal thing they'd find in the part database, instead is a something you have to know to look for like in a tech bulletin. Part number might be found here somewhere and ask the dealer about it:

http://www.nissanhelp.com/Bulletins/Pathfinder/2001/1.htm

Lastly an option is to have a dealer take a look for you. These seats are tough to find in a salvage yard too.

I have most of the parts left over from when I replaced the motor assembly with a manual seat adjuster. If you take it apart and find you need a broken part, let me know.





iBleedGarnet said:


> Guys, I've got a two-day old '01 LE, and I've got the same problem with the driver's seat. What am I to do?
> 
> Any options other than going thru the dealer to get fixed?
> 
> ...


----------



## dhmitchell (Sep 1, 2005)

dhmitchell said:


> If you take it apart and find you need a broken part, let me know.


I mean a replacement for a broken part.  You probably don't want any of my old broken parts. :crazy:


----------



## iBleedGarnet (Jan 11, 2006)

I DO hear a clicking sound when trying to move it forward/backward. 

Also, the seat will move up/down and the back will tilt.

Could it really be as simple as something stuck in the tracks or a faulty wire?


----------



## iBleedGarnet (Jan 11, 2006)

supraholic said:


> My 2001 PF LE lost the up and down feature in the seat bottom. I took apart the motor that moved the seat up and down.. took out the brushes that supply power to the rotor of the motor. swaped them from left to right, cleanded the rotor contacts with electric parts cleaner.. then, it works fine now.. luckly my gears are still fine..


Supra, how long did it take to do this? Any special tools required? Any great risk of screwing things up further?


----------



## OldNissanUser (Mar 27, 2007)

*2001 LE driver seat occasionally won't go forward*

The seat almost work perfectly except that from time to time when the driver seat automagically slides to the full back position I'm unable to get it to move forward. Then in a few days it will work correctly and then a week or two later get stuck in the full back position. If I disable the Auto reverse feature and avoid going full back I'm okay but I'd like to fix this if it is easy to fix. Everything underneath looks good except for a plastic beige screw-like piece attached to the black thingamajing attached to the end of the white plastic crossbar. It seems to be a special screw because it has a metal contact on the inside. Any ideas?





Ironchild said:


> Hey guys....I work for a Nissan dealership and just came across a bulletin which might pertain to your troubles. I can't remember what exactly it was all about but I know part of it dealt with the seat not moving in one direction but still able to move in another. I'll check on it tomorrow (if I remember) and get back to. PM me if you havent heard back fom me in a few days. I think Nissan came out with a repair kit of some sort so you didn't end of replacing the whole unit but only affected parts. I'll check.......laytah


----------

